# AES en Languedoc-Roussillon



## Jc Milhet (27 Février 2005)

salut, alors avec certains d'entre vous, nous avons calculé qu'une AES en Languedoc-Roussillon serait une bonne idee....

donc, que ceux et celles qui serait ok se manifestent pour qu'on decide du lieu et de la date....
j'attends vos proposition....

donc, dans un premier temps, je propose de proceder comme ca:




> pseudo: stook
> lieu: Perpignan
> date: mai
> possibilite d'hebergement: 2





et voila comme ca dans quelques jours on pourra en tirer des conclusions....
sauf si quelqu'un a une meilleure idee....

salut


----------



## lalou (27 Février 2005)

Beaucoup de montpellierains, nîmois ou perpignanaises viennent goûter aux joies de la glisse dans les stations catalanes (Font-Romeu, Les Angles, Eyne, Puyvalador etc...). En faites-vous parti ?
Dans ce cas, pourquoi pas une petite journée sur les pistes de ski ? 

Mais l'idée de descendre des montagnes ne me déplait pas non plus


----------



## Tiobiloute (27 Février 2005)

L'idée du ski est effectivement pas mal, même si j'aurai plutôt imaginé quelquechose sur Monptellier par exemple, il y a aussi plein de trucs à faire ....
On avait un thread : Qui Paca & Sud, je leur envoie des MP aux languedociens pour leur demander ce qu'ils en pensent ....


----------



## Delgesu (27 Février 2005)

C'est quoi une AES ? Une grosse partouze de Mac Users? Ok ! j'en suis !


----------



## Tiobiloute (27 Février 2005)

J'ai envoyé des MP à quelques MacUsers du Languedoc Roussillon (11 pour être exact) donc je propose un formulaire (mettez juste vos pseudos et le lieu qui pourrait etre bien selon vous, et les possibilités d'hbergement si il y a lieu, on verra plus tard pour la date)) :


*Partant pour une AES dans le Languedoc Roussillon* 
Stook (Perpignan ; 2)
Tiobiloute (Montpellier)

_________________________________ 
*Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.* 
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​

D'autres idées sont naturellement les bienvenues


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (27 Février 2005)

Tiobiloute a dit:
			
		

> Partant pour une AES dans le Languedoc Roussillon



Stook (Perpignan ; 2)
Tiobiloute (Montpellier)
-dc- (Nîmes, possibilité d'héberger deux personnes, ah oui, une chambre d'enfant aussi)

_________________________________ 
*Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.* 
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## jhk (27 Février 2005)

*Partant pour une AES dans le Languedoc Roussillon* 
Stook (Perpignan ; 2)
Tiobiloute (Montpellier)
-dc- (Nîmes, possibilité d'héberger deux personnes, ah oui, une chambre d'enfant aussi)
jhk (Montpellier ou Nîmes ; 2)

_________________________________ 
*Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.* 
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​

C'est une bonne idée ... J'ai été pris de court Vendredi par l'annonce de rezba et mackie pour une ÆS ce week end ...


----------



## lalou (27 Février 2005)

*Partant pour une AES dans le Languedoc Roussillon* 
Stook (Perpignan ; 2)
Tiobiloute (Montpellier)
-dc- (Nîmes, possibilité d'héberger deux personnes, ah oui, une chambre d'enfant aussi)
jhk (Montpellier ou Nîmes ; 2)
lalou (Cambre d'Aze, station sympa à 1 heure de Perpignan)

_________________________________ 
*Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.* 
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## toms (27 Février 2005)

*Partant pour une AES dans le Languedoc Roussillon* 
Stook (Perpignan ; 2)
Tiobiloute (Montpellier)
-dc- (Nîmes, possibilité d'héberger deux personnes, ah oui, une chambre d'enfant aussi)
jhk (Montpellier ou Nîmes ; 2)
lalou (Cambre d'Aze, station sympa à 1 heure de Perpignan)
Toms (Nimes/Montpellier.)

_________________________________ 
*Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.* 
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## mxmac (28 Février 2005)

*Partant pour une AES dans le Languedoc Roussillon* 
Stook (Perpignan ; 2)
Tiobiloute (Montpellier)
-dc- (Nîmes, possibilité d'héberger deux personnes, ah oui, une chambre d'enfant aussi)
jhk (Montpellier ou Nîmes ; 2)
lalou (Cambre d'Aze, station sympa à 1 heure de Perpignan)
Toms (Nimes/Montpellier.)
mxmac (perpignan du 27 mars au 3 avril)


_________________________________ 
*Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.* 
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## rezba (3 Mars 2005)

Bon, il faut relancer ce fil.  

*Partant pour une AES dans le Languedoc Roussillon* 
Stook (Perpignan ; 2)
Tiobiloute (Montpellier)
-dc- (Nîmes, possibilité d'héberger deux personnes, ah oui, une chambre d'enfant aussi)
jhk (Montpellier ou Nîmes ; 2)
lalou (Cambre d'Aze, station sympa à 1 heure de Perpignan)
Toms (Nimes/Montpellier.)
mxmac (perpignan du 27 mars au 3 avril)
*rezba* (montpellier ou n'importe ou ailleurs dans la région)


_________________________________ 
*Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.* 
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Jc Milhet (11 Mars 2005)

bon, comme il est dit ci-dessus, il faut relancer ce sujet....

donc, au vu de tout ça.....

on dit en Mai et a montpellier (c'est le plus pres de tout au vu du nombre de nimois/montpellierains...)
et pour les catalan, si tu veux Lalou, on peut monter ensemble en voiture.....(ou en train?)


donc Mai? mi-mai....?

enfin, je dis mai parce qu'en mai fait ce qu'il te plait....


----------



## lalou (11 Mars 2005)

Mai offre aussi des week-end "pont"...   
Enfin pas trop cette année car le 1er mai et Pentecôte tombent un dimanche   

P..... ces instit' !! Ils ne pensent qu'aux vacances  :rose:


			
				Stook a dit:
			
		

> si tu veux Lalou, on peut monter ensemble en voiture.....(ou en train?)


 Le co-voiturage pourrait être très sympathique ...  vu la zique que tu écoutes


----------



## Jc Milhet (11 Mars 2005)

lalou a dit:
			
		

> Mai offre aussi des week-end "pont"...
> Enfin pas trop cette année car le 1er mai et Pentecôte tombent un dimanche
> 
> P..... ces instit' !! Ils ne pensent qu'aux vacances  :rose:




bons arguments, allez, c'est parti pour Mai!
et a montpell.....


une date en particulier?



ps: ok, pour le co-voiturage....


----------



## golf (11 Mars 2005)

lalou a dit:
			
		

> Enfin pas trop cette année car ... Pentecôte tombent un dimanche


Celle là, est


----------



## rezba (11 Mars 2005)

Bonjour monsieur le modérateur. Dites, est-ce que je peux dire un mot sur le lundi de Pentecote qu'avant c'était férié et même qu'on y faisait le dernier jour des férias ? 

Oui, oui, tu peux le dire 
Dimanche et lundi, on ne voit guère Pentecôte tomber un autre jour [compte tenu de la phrase] :rateau:


----------



## Jc Milhet (11 Mars 2005)

alors les floodeur, vous en etes...... :rateau:    


disons les 6/7/8 Mai .....


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (14 Mars 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour monsieur le modérateur. Dites, est-ce que je peux dire un mot sur le lundi de Pentecote qu'avant c'était férié et même qu'on y faisait le dernier jour des férias ?
> 
> Oui, oui, tu peux le dire
> Dimanche et lundi, on ne voit guère Pentecôte tomber un autre jour [compte tenu de la phrase] :rateau:



Beuh, euh, pourquoi pas à la pentecôte pour la feria alors éventuellement peut être ?   
MAIS BON, d'apple expo sauvage, ça pourrait passer à beuverie sauvage entre mac users...    :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (14 Mars 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> Beuh, euh, pourquoi pas à la pentecôte pour la feria alors éventuellement peut être ?
> MAIS BON, d'apple expo sauvage, ça pourrait passer à beuverie sauvage entre mac users...    :love:




vu le nombre que nous sommes ou du moins pourrions etre pourquoi pas....
moi, ce qui me faisait peur si on choisi Pentecote, c'est pour ce loger...
les montpellierains vont surement oas faire l'aller retour dans la nuit....
et on rusque d'etre juste en couchage surtout si il faut trouver un hotel....

enfin, tu sais mieux que moi, donc a toi de voir....
Montpellier le Week end du 6/7/8
ou Nimes pour Pentecote...


par contre, il faudrait ce decider vite, comme ca chacxun a le temps de se retourner...


----------



## mado (15 Mars 2005)

En mai... pourquoi pas. Sauf  _chevauchage_ d'AES, de ce côté là ou de l'autre du Rhône  , je serai par là. Avec quelques places pour dormir si c'est sur Montpellier.


----------



## macelene (15 Mars 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> En mai... pourquoi pas. Sauf  _chevauchage_ d'AES, de ce côté là ou de l'autre du Rhône  , je serai par là. Avec quelques places pour dormir si c'est sur Montpellier.



 en effet on risque d'avoir des fins de semaine tumultueuses...      

D'ores et presque déjà...  le 21 Mai faut noter la date...  

De plus amples infos d'ici sous peu... :style:


----------



## mado (15 Mars 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> en effet on risque d'avoir des fins de semaine tumultueuses...
> 
> D'ores et presque déjà... le 21 Mai faut noter la date...
> 
> De plus amples infos d'ici sous peu... :style:


 
Noté


----------



## Jc Milhet (15 Mars 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> en effet on risque d'avoir des fins de semaine tumultueuses...
> 
> D'ores et presque déjà...  le 21 Mai faut noter la date...
> 
> De plus amples infos d'ici sous peu... :style:



tiens, le 21 mai....
a oui,....
ben, alors, le premier week-end de Mai me semble le plus aprorié....
sinon, on s'en sortira pas....(trop d'aes, ...   )


bon, on garde cette date , donc....

qui viendra donc est ok, pour Montpell le Week-end du 6/7 Mai?:




ok!

-Madonna?
-stook

peut etre...

-
-
-

non, et non!!!

-
-
-




et voila.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (16 Mars 2005)

qui viendra donc est ok, pour *MOntpelliEr* le Week-end du 6/7 Mai?:

*Ok!*

-Madonna?
-stook
- -dc- (les fêtards en tout genre seront tout de même bienvenus pour la féria   )

*peut Être...*

-
-
-

*Non, no, nein et nada que hacer de todo eso!!!*

-
-
-


----------



## macelene (16 Mars 2005)

et c'est quoi le programme???


----------



## Jc Milhet (16 Mars 2005)

c'est vrai ça...vous avez des idées, des prositions....surtout les Montpellierains puisque ça ce passe dans votre ville....?


Macelene, tu en es?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mars 2005)

ok moi j en suis!!!!!


----------



## mado (17 Mars 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> et c'est quoi le programme???


 
T'inquiète  On aime les surprises par ici 

Dis au fait, t'es prête pour un conclave à la Lanterne?


----------



## macinside (17 Mars 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> T'inquiète  On aime les surprises par ici
> 
> Dis au fait, t'es prête pour un conclave à la Lanterne?



ça me tente bien moi ça  qui viens me chercher a l'aéroport  ?


----------



## macelene (17 Mars 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> T'inquiète  On aime les surprises par ici
> 
> Dis au fait, t'es prête pour un conclave à la Lanterne?






J'adore les surprises...     


J'allumerai la lanterne au dessus de la porte...   


:style:


----------



## toms (17 Mars 2005)

Bon a priori pas de problème pour moi.... 

Faudrait commencer à parler d'un lieu de Rendez vous ,nan?(bon on a un peu de temps c'est vrai..)
Sinon pour le "programme" ben en général,c'est comme toutes les 1ere fois,présentation et blablabla...
Ceci dit on peut toujours dire ici ce qu'on espère de ce genre de rencontres....
Simplement se retrouver et parler de tout et de rien, sous fond de Mac,ou qquelquechose de plus officiel avec des thèmes ect.......


----------



## Tiobiloute (17 Mars 2005)

qui viendra donc est ok, pour *MOntpelliEr* le Week-end du 6/7 Mai?:

*Ok!*

-Madonna?
-stook
- -dc- (les fêtards en tout genre seront tout de même bienvenus pour la féria   )

*peut Être...*

-Tiobiloute
-
-

*Non, no, nein et nada que hacer de todo eso!!!*

-
-
-

Je proposerai une soirée dans un Pub (genre o'carolains près du carré st anne, au fait today is st patricks day)


----------



## jhk (17 Mars 2005)

qui viendra donc est ok, pour *Montpellier* le Week-end du 6/7 Mai?:

*Ok!*

-Madonna?
-stook
- -dc- (les fêtards en tout genre seront tout de même bienvenus pour la féria   )
- jhk

*peut Être...*

- Tiobiloute
-
-

*Non, no, nein et nada que hacer de todo eso!!!*

-
-
-

*Vos attentes et propositions !*
Toibiloute : Je proposerai une soirée dans un Pub (genre o'carolains près du carré st anne, au fait today is st patricks day)
jhk : Mettre un visage sur tous ces pseudos et les gens plus que sympathiques qui sont derrière, et que je croise depuis que je suis inscrit, discuter Mac un peu, échanger sur tous les sujets autour d'une bonne mousse, dans une bonne ambiance et dans la bonne humeur ... Ce dont je ne doute point  

[edit]J'ai tout rajouté Tiobiloute! [/edit]

_N'oubliez pas de supprimer les balises QUOTE lors de votre citation_


----------



## Jc Milhet (17 Mars 2005)

pablito530 a dit:
			
		

> ok moi j en suis!!!!!



Menteur....



   


ps: je pense qu'on trouvera bien quelqu'un pour venir te chercher Mackie.....


----------



## macinside (18 Mars 2005)

qui viendra donc est ok, pour *Montpellier* le Week-end du 6/7 Mai?:

*Ok!*

-Madonna?
-stook
- -dc- (les fêtards en tout genre seront tout de même bienvenus pour la féria   )
- jhk

*peut Être...*

- Tiobiloute
- macinside
-

*Non, no, nein et nada que hacer de todo eso!!!*

-
-
-

*Vos attentes et propositions !*
Toibiloute : Je proposerai une soirée dans un Pub (genre o'carolains près du carré st anne, au fait today is st patricks day)
jhk : Mettre un visage sur tous ces pseudos et les gens plus que sympathiques qui sont derrière, et que je croise depuis que je suis inscrit, discuter Mac un peu, échanger sur tous les sujets autour d'une bonne mousse, dans une bonne ambiance et dans la bonne humeur ... Ce dont je ne doute point  

[edit]J'ai tout rajouté Tiobiloute! [/edit]

_N'oubliez pas de supprimer les balises QUOTE lors de votre citation_


----------



## Jc Milhet (18 Mars 2005)

qui viendra donc est ok, pour *Montpellier* le Week-end du 6/7 Mai?:

*Ok!*

-Madonna?
-stook
- -dc- (les fêtards en tout genre seront tout de même bienvenus pour la féria   )
- jhk
-toms

*peut Être...*

- Tiobiloute
- macinside 
-

*Non, no, nein et nada que hacer de todo eso!!!*

-
-
-

*Vos attentes et propositions !*
Toibiloute : Je proposerai une soirée dans un Pub (genre o'carolains près du carré st anne, au fait today is st patricks day)
jhk : Mettre un visage sur tous ces pseudos et les gens plus que sympathiques qui sont derrière, et que je croise depuis que je suis inscrit, discuter Mac un peu, échanger sur tous les sujets autour d'une bonne mousse, dans une bonne ambiance et dans la bonne humeur ... Ce dont je ne doute point  

[edit]J'ai tout rajouté Tiobiloute! [/edit]

_N'oubliez pas de supprimer les balises QUOTE lors de votre citation_




je t'ai rajouté Toms.....
bon, LALOU, tu en es toujours?


----------



## toms (18 Mars 2005)

Oui,ok pour moi..;-)
merci msiou ....


----------



## pim (20 Mars 2005)

qui viendra donc est ok, pour *Montpellier* le Week-end du 6/7 Mai?:

*Ok!*

-Madonna?
-stook
- -dc- (les fêtards en tout genre seront tout de même bienvenus pour la féria   )
- jhk
-toms
- pim (covoiturage depuis Clermont-Ferrand + hébergement de quelques MacUsers sur Sète )

*peut Être...*

- Tiobiloute
- macinside 
-

*Non, no, nein et nada que hacer de todo eso!!!*

-
-
-

*Vos attentes et propositions !*
Toibiloute : Je proposerai une soirée dans un Pub (genre o'carolains près du carré st anne, au fait today is st patricks day)
jhk : Mettre un visage sur tous ces pseudos et les gens plus que sympathiques qui sont derrière, et que je croise depuis que je suis inscrit, discuter Mac un peu, échanger sur tous les sujets autour d'une bonne mousse, dans une bonne ambiance et dans la bonne humeur ... Ce dont je ne doute point  

[edit]J'ai tout rajouté Tiobiloute! [/edit]

_N'oubliez pas de supprimer les balises QUOTE lors de votre citation_




je t'ai rajouté Toms.....
bon, LALOU, tu en es toujours?


----------



## pacis (21 Mars 2005)

je suis tout nouveau ( ici chez macg ), et j'aimerai m'inscrire dans liste bleu ( peut-être ).


----------



## Jc Milhet (21 Mars 2005)

qui viendra donc est ok, pour *Montpellier* le Week-end du 6/7 Mai?:

*Ok!*

- Madonna?
- stook
- -dc- (les fêtards en tout genre seront tout de même bienvenus pour la féria   )
- jhk
- toms
- pim (covoiturage depuis Clermont-Ferrand + hébergement de quelques MacUsers sur Sète )

*peut Être...*

- Tiobiloute
- macinside 
- Pacis
-

*Non, no, nein et nada que hacer de todo eso!!!*

-
-
-

*Vos attentes et propositions !*
Toibiloute : Je proposerai une soirée dans un Pub (genre o'carolains près du carré st anne, au fait today is st patricks day)
jhk : Mettre un visage sur tous ces pseudos et les gens plus que sympathiques qui sont derrière, et que je croise depuis que je suis inscrit, discuter Mac un peu, échanger sur tous les sujets autour d'une bonne mousse, dans une bonne ambiance et dans la bonne humeur ... Ce dont je ne doute point  

[edit]J'ai tout rajouté Tiobiloute! [/edit]

_N'oubliez pas de supprimer les balises QUOTE lors de votre citation_


Et voila, Bienvenue sur MacG Pacis...


----------



## toms (21 Mars 2005)

pacis a dit:
			
		

> je suis tout nouveau ( ici chez macg ), et j'aimerai m'inscrire dans liste bleu ( peut-être ).



On se connait non?   
Bienvenue sur Macgé..évidemmment... ;-)


----------



## rezba (21 Mars 2005)

qui viendra donc est ok, pour *Montpellier* le Week-end du 6/7 Mai?:

*Ok!*

- Madonna?
- stook
- -dc- (les fêtards en tout genre seront tout de même bienvenus pour la féria   )
- jhk
- toms
- pim (covoiturage depuis Clermont-Ferrand + hébergement de quelques MacUsers sur Sète )
-rezba (je serais bien par là à un moment ou à un autre)

*peut Être...*

- Tiobiloute
- macinside 
- Pacis
-

*Non, no, nein et nada que hacer de todo eso!!!*

-
-
-

*Vos attentes et propositions !*
Toibiloute : Je proposerai une soirée dans un Pub (genre o'carolains près du carré st anne, au fait today is st patricks day)
jhk : Mettre un visage sur tous ces pseudos et les gens plus que sympathiques qui sont derrière, et que je croise depuis que je suis inscrit, discuter Mac un peu, échanger sur tous les sujets autour d'une bonne mousse, dans une bonne ambiance et dans la bonne humeur ... Ce dont je ne doute point  
rezba : *attaquer le centre de hotline de Dell avec des pistolets à mousse.
* 

_N'oubliez pas de supprimer les balises QUOTE lors de votre citation_


----------



## fgintzburger (21 Mars 2005)

Une AES... kesako ?

Si c'est une rencontre entre MacUser... j'en serais certainement !

Mais dites moi ce qu'est une *AES*...


----------



## mado (21 Mars 2005)

fgintzburger a dit:
			
		

> Une AES... kesako ?
> 
> Si c'est une rencontre entre MacUser... j'en serais certainement !
> 
> Mais dites mois ce qu'est une *AES*...



A priori t'as compris l'essentiel 
Pour la définition exacte, en faisant _recherche _tu vas trouver des variantes...


----------



## pim (21 Mars 2005)

AES ----> Apple Expo Sauvage

Cela remonte à une fois où Apple avait annulé une Apple Expo, et visiblement quelques Mac Users avaient décidé de faire l'Apple Expo... sans Apple !


----------



## WebOliver (21 Mars 2005)

pim a dit:
			
		

> AES ----> Apple Expo Sauvage
> 
> Cela remonte à une fois où Apple avait annulé une Apple Expo, et visiblement quelques Mac Users avaient décidé de faire l'Apple Expo... sans Apple !



Et là : QUID du forum Rendezvous... 
Le sujet est accroché en-haut du forum...


----------



## toms (21 Mars 2005)

fgintzburger a dit:
			
		

> Une AES... kesako ?
> 
> Si c'est une rencontre entre MacUser... j'en serais certainement !
> 
> Mais dites mois ce qu'est une *AES*...


Apple Expo Sauvage....


----------



## fgintzburger (21 Mars 2005)

*Ok!*

- Madonna?
- stook
- -dc- (les fêtards en tout genre seront tout de même bienvenus pour la féria   )
- jhk
- toms
- pim (covoiturage depuis Clermont-Ferrand + hébergement de quelques MacUsers sur Sète )
-rezba (je serais bien par là à un moment ou à un autre)
- fgintzburger

*peut Être...*

- Tiobiloute
- macinside 
- Pacis
-

*Non, no, nein et nada que hacer de todo eso!!!*

-
-
-

*Vos attentes et propositions !*
Toibiloute : Je proposerai une soirée dans un Pub (genre o'carolains près du carré st anne, au fait today is st patricks day)
jhk : Mettre un visage sur tous ces pseudos et les gens plus que sympathiques qui sont derrière, et que je croise depuis que je suis inscrit, discuter Mac un peu, échanger sur tous les sujets autour d'une bonne mousse, dans une bonne ambiance et dans la bonne humeur ... Ce dont je ne doute point  
rezba : *attaquer le centre de hotline de Dell avec des pistolets à mousse.
*fgintzburger : le fitzpatrick ou o'carolains, ce serait une bonne adresse... pour le reste suis le petit nouveau, alors je vous laisse voir...


----------



## Tiobiloute (23 Mars 2005)

Je suis pas contre l'idée de rezba, et après si on a bien fini le Mackie on l'envoie faire des heures supp' chez IBM .................


----------



## Delgesu (23 Mars 2005)

Je souhaite participer à une AES à Montpellier, car j'habite cette ville. Qu'est-ce qui faut faire?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (23 Mars 2005)

Delgesu a dit:
			
		

> Je souhaite participer à une AES à Montpellier, car j'habite cette ville. Qu'est-ce qui faut faire?



tu cites le listing, tu supprimes les balises "quote" et tu rajoutes ton p'tit nom
p.S : et tu rajoutes ta farouche envie de faire la fête


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Mars 2005)

et surtout, il faut aimer parler foot....     
non, je deconne....   

vous avez eu peur tous les deux......  

non, serieux, si tu es dispo, ce serait bien, suis les conseils de DC....


----------



## toms (24 Mars 2005)

Delgesu a dit:
			
		

> Je souhaite participer à une AES à Montpellier, car j'habite cette ville. Qu'est-ce qui faut faire?



Ben y'a une cotisation de 100¤ et comme je me suis autodésigné Trésorier-Blanchisseur tu sais ce qui te reste à faire...!!!


----------



## golf (24 Mars 2005)

toms a dit:
			
		

> Ben y'a une cotisation de 100¤ et comme je me suis autodésigné Trésorier-Blanchisseur tu sais ce qui te reste à faire...!!!


Ben ça tombe bien, le GO du forum ne prend que 1.000 ¤uros pour laisser passer des trucs comme ça


----------



## Jc Milhet (24 Mars 2005)

vous avez besoin d'un secretaire tous les deux.....  
je peux faire les comptes....


----------



## toms (24 Mars 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Ben ça tombe bien, le GO du forum ne prend que 1.000 ¤uros pour laisser passer des trucs comme ça



Ouille!
je vais revoir mes taros alors....et si je me faisais payer en Macs? :love:


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mars 2005)

*Ok!*

- Madonna?
- stook
- -dc- (les fêtards en tout genre seront tout de même bienvenus pour la féria   )
- jhk
- toms
- pim (covoiturage depuis Clermont-Ferrand + hébergement de quelques MacUsers sur Sète )
-rezba (je serais bien par là à un moment ou à un autre)
- fgintzburger

*peut Être...*

- Tiobiloute
- macinside 
- Pacis
- Bugdy
-

*Non, no, nein et nada que hacer de todo eso!!!*

-
-
-

*Vos attentes et propositions !*
Toibiloute : Je proposerai une soirée dans un Pub (genre o'carolains près du carré st anne, au fait today is st patricks day)
jhk : Mettre un visage sur tous ces pseudos et les gens plus que sympathiques qui sont derrière, et que je croise depuis que je suis inscrit, discuter Mac un peu, échanger sur tous les sujets autour d'une bonne mousse, dans une bonne ambiance et dans la bonne humeur ... Ce dont je ne doute point  
rezba : *attaquer le centre de hotline de Dell avec des pistolets à mousse.
*fgintzburger : le fitzpatrick ou o'carolains, ce serait une bonne adresse... pour le reste suis le petit nouveau, alors je vous laisse voir... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bugdy : aucune idée, je suis de Nîmes? juste un truc, le fait que j'ai 16 ans ne gène en rien? (pour les bars et tout?) Sinon pour le reste no problemo? (on apporte un ptit Mac aussi non?)


----------



## fgintzburger (26 Mars 2005)

C'est vrai, Bugdy, les bars risque de poser un problème. 

 À nous de trouvers de variantes... ou à toi de prendre tes responsabilités de grand garçon.

Mais je ne pense pas que ton age est un obstacle à l'AES. Je pense qu'on doit tous avoir 16-1è ans d'age mental ici !!!!


----------



## golf (26 Mars 2005)

Une ÆS à Montpellier les 6/7 Mai, ok, mais attention à ce qui se prépare en Avignon pour les 14 & 15 mai suivants


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mars 2005)

fgintzburger a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai, Bugdy, les bars risque de poser un problème.
> 
> À nous de trouvers de variantes... ou à toi de prendre tes responsabilités de grand garçon.
> 
> Mais je ne pense pas que ton age est un obstacle à l'AES. Je pense qu'on doit tous avoir 16-1è ans d'age mental ici !!!!


Ouais, mais c'est bon à la limite je suis un grand garçon, je sors, mais je prévenais juste au cas ou.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mars 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Une ÆS à Montpellier les 6/7 Mai, ok, mais attention à ce qui se prépare en Avignon pour les 14 & 15 mai suivants


Je vais peut-être pas toutes les faire 

Si j'en fais une, je risque de venir avec Onilov, mais d'abord il faudrait qu'il réussisse à s'inscire, ce qui relève de la haute voltige sur son eMac pour l'instant.


----------



## onilov (26 Mars 2005)

*Ok!*

- Madonna?
- stook
- -dc- (les fêtards en tout genre seront tout de même bienvenus pour la féria   )
- jhk
- toms
- pim (covoiturage depuis Clermont-Ferrand + hébergement de quelques MacUsers sur Sète )
-rezba (je serais bien par là à un moment ou à un autre)
- fgintzburger

*peut Être...*

- Tiobiloute
- macinside 
- Pacis
- Bugdy
-    Onilov (BugdOnil au complet)  
-

*Non, no, nein et nada que hacer de todo eso!!!*

-
-
-

*Vos attentes et propositions !*
Toibiloute : Je proposerai une soirée dans un Pub (genre o'carolains près du carré st anne, au fait today is st patricks day)
jhk : Mettre un visage sur tous ces pseudos et les gens plus que sympathiques qui sont derrière, et que je croise depuis que je suis inscrit, discuter Mac un peu, échanger sur tous les sujets autour d'une bonne mousse, dans une bonne ambiance et dans la bonne humeur ... Ce dont je ne doute point  
rezba : *attaquer le centre de hotline de Dell avec des pistolets à mousse.
*fgintzburger : le fitzpatrick ou o'carolains, ce serait une bonne adresse... pour le reste suis le petit nouveau, alors je vous laisse voir... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Bugdy : aucune idée, je suis de Nîmes? juste un truc, le fait que j'ai 16 ans ne gène en rien? (pour les bars et tout?) Sinon pour le reste no problemo? (on apporte un ptit Mac aussi non?)


----------



## onilov (26 Mars 2005)

Bugdy a dit:
			
		

> Si j'en fais une, je risque de venir avec Onilov, mais d'abord il faudrait qu'il réussisse à s'inscire, ce qui relève de la haute voltige sur son eMac pour l'instant.



C'est pas ma faute si mon père veut pas acheter de la Ram !!! Mais ca ira mieux quand j'aurai mon Mac Mini...


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mars 2005)

onilov a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas ma faute si mon père veut pas acheter de la Ram !!! Mais ca ira mieux quand j'aurai mon Mac Mini...


Désolé? 
Bah pour me faire pardonner je t'offrirai un barrette de RAM pour ton Mac Mini, promis , vous êtes témoins!


----------



## golf (26 Mars 2005)

Ah, mais...
...c'est déjà un vieux couple ces deux là


----------



## Tiobiloute (26 Mars 2005)

Oué c'est clair qu'on risque d'en avoir des vieux couple, bon pour l'histoire des 16 ans, c'est aussi mon age, mais bon c'est suffisant, et en plus on sera accompagné de "vieux"


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Mars 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Une ÆS à Montpellier les 6/7 Mai, ok, mais attention à ce qui se prépare en Avignon pour les 14 & 15 mai suivants




*c'est vrai, a mediter.....*  


(ca rique de faire beaucoup, non???)


----------



## jhk (28 Mars 2005)

J'ai complètement oublié une invitation de longue date chez mes beaux parents pour le we de l'ascension :rose:  :rateau: C'est malin ... Bref ... J'irai probablement à l'AES du 14/15 mai à Avignon, et je ne désespère pas de pouvoir tous vous rencontrer là-bas, à Nîmes pour la feria, en Languedoc Roussillon, ou ailleurs 

*
Ok!*

- Madonna?
- stook
- -dc- (les fêtards en tout genre seront tout de même bienvenus pour la féria   )
- toms
- pim (covoiturage depuis Clermont-Ferrand + hébergement de quelques MacUsers sur Sète )
-rezba (je serais bien par là à un moment ou à un autre)
- fgintzburger

*peut Être...*

- Tiobiloute
- macinside 
- Pacis
- Bugdy
-    Onilov (BugdOnil au complet)  
-

*Non, no, nein et nada que hacer de todo eso!!!*

- jhk
-
-

*Vos attentes et propositions !*
Toibiloute : Je proposerai une soirée dans un Pub (genre o'carolains près du carré st anne, au fait today is st patricks day)
jhk : Mettre un visage sur tous ces pseudos et les gens plus que sympathiques qui sont derrière, et que je croise depuis que je suis inscrit, discuter Mac un peu, échanger sur tous les sujets autour d'une bonne mousse, dans une bonne ambiance et dans la bonne humeur ... Ce dont je ne doute point  
rezba : *attaquer le centre de hotline de Dell avec des pistolets à mousse.
*fgintzburger : le fitzpatrick ou o'carolains, ce serait une bonne adresse... pour le reste suis le petit nouveau, alors je vous laisse voir... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bugdy : aucune idée, je suis de Nîmes? juste un truc, le fait que j'ai 16 ans ne gène en rien? (pour les bars et tout?) Sinon pour le reste no problemo? (on apporte un ptit Mac aussi non?)


----------



## ange_63 (28 Mars 2005)

*Ok!*

- Madonna?
- stook
- -dc- (les fêtards en tout genre seront tout de même bienvenus pour la féria   )
- toms
- pim (covoiturage depuis Clermont-Ferrand + hébergement de quelques MacUsers sur Sète )
-rezba (je serais bien par là à un moment ou à un autre)
- fgintzburger
- ange_63


*peut Être...*

- Tiobiloute
- macinside 
- Pacis
- Bugdy
-    Onilov (BugdOnil au complet)  
-


*Non, no, nein et nada que hacer de todo eso!!!*

- jhk
-
-

*Vos attentes et propositions !*
Toibiloute : Je proposerai une soirée dans un Pub (genre o'carolains près du carré st anne, au fait today is st patricks day)
jhk : Mettre un visage sur tous ces pseudos et les gens plus que sympathiques qui sont derrière, et que je croise depuis que je suis inscrit, discuter Mac un peu, échanger sur tous les sujets autour d'une bonne mousse, dans une bonne ambiance et dans la bonne humeur ... Ce dont je ne doute point  
rezba : *attaquer le centre de hotline de Dell avec des pistolets à mousse.
*fgintzburger : le fitzpatrick ou o'carolains, ce serait une bonne adresse... pour le reste suis le petit nouveau, alors je vous laisse voir... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bugdy : aucune idée, je suis de Nîmes? juste un truc, le fait que j'ai 16 ans ne gène en rien? (pour les bars et tout?) Sinon pour le reste no problemo? (on apporte un ptit Mac aussi non?)


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2005)

Bonsoir,
si je ne suis pas en tournée avec mon boulot je serais de la partie
Mais petite question, je ne connais pas grand monde en particulier, peut etre discuter avec deux ou trois d'entre vous, est-ce que vous vous connaissez tous ou est-ce que se sera une premiére rencontre? 
*Ok!*

- Madonna?
- stook
- -dc- (les fêtards en tout genre seront tout de même bienvenus pour la féria   )
- toms
- pim (covoiturage depuis Clermont-Ferrand + hébergement de quelques MacUsers sur Sète )
-rezba (je serais bien par là à un moment ou à un autre)
- fgintzburger
- ange_63


*peut Être...*

- Tiobiloute
- macinside 
- Pacis
- Bugdy
- Onilov (BugdOnil au complet)  
- Goul


*Non, no, nein et nada que hacer de todo eso!!!*

- jhk
-
-

*Vos attentes et propositions !*
Toibiloute : Je proposerai une soirée dans un Pub (genre o'carolains près du carré st anne, au fait today is st patricks day)
jhk : Mettre un visage sur tous ces pseudos et les gens plus que sympathiques qui sont derrière, et que je croise depuis que je suis inscrit, discuter Mac un peu, échanger sur tous les sujets autour d'une bonne mousse, dans une bonne ambiance et dans la bonne humeur ... Ce dont je ne doute point  
rezba : *attaquer le centre de hotline de Dell avec des pistolets à mousse.
*fgintzburger : le fitzpatrick ou o'carolains, ce serait une bonne adresse... pour le reste suis le petit nouveau, alors je vous laisse voir... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bugdy : aucune idée, je suis de Nîmes? juste un truc, le fait que j'ai 16 ans ne gène en rien? (pour les bars et tout?) Sinon pour le reste no problemo? (on apporte un ptit Mac aussi non?)
Goul (Quartier des Beaux Arts): Le O'carolains me semble une bonne idée!!


----------



## Jc Milhet (31 Mars 2005)

toujours pas de nouvelles de Lalou....?

et lucG........

bon, c'est surtout histoire relancer le sujet..........mais ils sont ou.......


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2005)

On peut espérer être combien à peu près? (Pour l'instant, même si les "peut-etre" viennent, on sera une petite quinzaine.)


----------



## pacis (2 Avril 2005)

Alors ça! elle est bien bonne .  Je suis à l'étranger ( copacabana ) pour le boulot, et voilà qu'au bout d'une semaine je me rend compte que j'ai un accés internet par wifi dans l'hotel. J'ai demandé à la réception , rien pour internet normalement. Donc je suis connecté chez quelqu'un !!

Tout ça pour dire que je serais de la partie pour l'AES, j'ai l'autorisation de "la famille".


----------



## toms (2 Avril 2005)

pacis a dit:
			
		

> Alors ça! elle est bien bonne .  Je suis à l'étranger ( copacabana ) pour le boulot, et voilà qu'au bout d'une semaine je me rend compte que j'ai un accés internet par wifi dans l'hotel. J'ai demandé à la réception , rien pour internet normalement. Donc je suis connecté chez quelqu'un !!
> 
> Tout ça pour dire que je serais de la partie pour l'AES, j'ai l'autorisation de "la famille".



Copacabana pour travailler....*Pacis* tu le fais exprés.....


----------



## pacis (3 Avril 2005)

Non non, c'est bien pour le travail. Cela fait une semaine que j'y suis, face à l'océan, et je n'ai pas encore mis un seul pied dans le sable .

Par contre,  qu'elles sont belles !! comme à la télé !!


----------



## toms (5 Avril 2005)

pacis a dit:
			
		

> Non non, c'est bien pour le travail. Cela fait une semaine que j'y suis, face à l'océan, et je n'ai pas encore mis un seul pied dans le sable .
> 
> Par contre,  qu'elles sont belles !! comme à la télé !!




Madre de dios !!! :style:  :hosto:  :hosto:  :modo: 

Réfléchis bien un jour tu seras vieux...et tu auras des regrets  

 :love:


----------



## Tiobiloute (12 Avril 2005)

Bon je relance le sujet, normalement je devrais pouvoir venir, bien que je sois encore en négociation avec mes parents.
Ce que j'ai compris en survolant les autres Threads d'AES, c'est qu'en général il y a des rendez vous sur le coup de midi à la gare du bled (au cas ou certains viendraient en avion ... n'est ce pas Mackie  il y a un bubus qui rallie la gare en 15 min), par contre il faudrait peut être penser à quelquechose pour l'après midi (il y a la ligne 12 qui part de la gare jusqu'au centre de Dell, pensez au pistolets à eau  ), avant d'aller se cloiter dans un bar vers la fin de l'aprem .... (surtout que le soir je risque pas de rester éternellement). 
Ensuite le Dimanche on pourrait faire un truc au matin par exemple.

Qu'en pensez vous ???


----------



## golf (13 Avril 2005)

Une ÆS à Montpellier les 6/7 Mai, ok, mais attention à ce qui se prépare en Avignon pour les 14 & 15 mai suivants 
Il faut en tenir compte


----------



## pim (20 Avril 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Une ÆS à Montpellier les 6/7 Mai, ok, mais attention à ce qui se prépare en Avignon pour les 14 & 15 mai suivants
> Il faut en tenir compte



Ouai, super ! On va enchainer les deux !  :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:


----------



## WebOliver (20 Avril 2005)

pim a dit:
			
		

> Ouai, super ! On va enchainer les deux !  :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:



Accrochez-bien les wagons alors, on veut un train entier pour le week-end suivant.


----------



## pim (20 Avril 2005)

Niveau restaurant, je propose une trouvaille de ange_63, un petit resto où l'on peut manger autant dans un intérieur moderne, que dans le jardin de l'immeuble :

http://www.petit-jardin.com/

Je ne suis pas sûr à 100% de l'adresse, car mes souvenirs sont embrouillés - toujours comme ça après les très très bonnes soirées    Alors on va dire 95% de chance de tomber sur quelque chose de bien.

Qu'en pensent les Mac-Users "locaux" ?


----------



## mado (20 Avril 2005)

pim a dit:
			
		

> Niveau restaurant, je propose une trouvaille de ange_63, un petit resto où l'on peut manger autant dans un intérieur moderne, que dans le jardin de l'immeuble :
> 
> http://www.petit-jardin.com/
> 
> ...




Humm, je sais pas trop ce que vous cherchez comme style de resto, mais celui là (certes j'y suis pas allée depuis longtemps), en dehors du cadre effectivement agréable, est cher et pas à la hauteur des promesses de la carte.

Enfin, c'est mon avis .


----------



## pim (20 Avril 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Humm, je sais pas trop ce que vous cherchez comme style de resto, mais celui là (certes j'y suis pas allée depuis longtemps), en dehors du cadre effectivement agréable, est cher et pas à la hauteur des promesses de la carte.
> 
> Enfin, c'est mon avis .



Rhââa, voilà ce que c'est que de ne rien regarder de ce que l'on a dans l'assiette, obnubilé par sa voisine de table  :rose:  :rose: 

Pas taper pas taper  :rateau:  :rateau:


----------



## rezba (20 Avril 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Humm, je sais pas trop ce que vous cherchez comme style de resto, mais celui là (certes j'y suis pas allée depuis longtemps), en dehors du cadre effectivement agréable, est cher et pas à la hauteur des promesses de la carte.
> 
> Enfin, c'est mon avis .



D'autant qu'avec les boissons et le kfé, vous ne vous en tirerez pas à moins de 35 ¤, là-bas.


----------



## Jc Milhet (20 Avril 2005)

quelqu'un a une autre proposition......???
et d'ailleurs, j'en profite pour demander votre avis sur le point et l'heure de rencontre....


----------



## fgintzburger (20 Avril 2005)

... et pourquoi pas une sortie sur St Guilhem le Désert.

On se retrouve pas trop loin de la gare, on grimpe dans les voitures des locaux ( J'ai trois places dans la mienne...) et on file sur St Guilhem.
Là on monte au chateau (en ruine ! ), on s'y fait une séance photo comme sur les photos dans la signature de stook. Il y a des petits restaurants sympas où on pourra y manger pour un prix raisonable.

Qu'en dites vous ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (20 Avril 2005)

fgintzburger a dit:
			
		

> ... et pourquoi pas une sortie sur St Guilhem le Désert.
> 
> On se retrouve pas trop loin de la gare, on grimpe dans les voitures des locaux ( J'ai trois places dans la mienne...) et on file sur St Guilhem.
> Là on monte au chateau (en ruine ! ), on s'y fait une séance photo comme sur les photos dans la signature de stook. Il y a des petits restaurants sympas où on pourra y manger pour un prix raisonable.
> ...




pas bete du tout.......
 

plutot sympa , non?


----------



## pim (21 Avril 2005)

Moi je suis partant ! D'autant que j'ai hâte de me balader dans le désert de Guilhem    y'a du sable ? Bon Ok c'est nul, je sors  :rateau:


----------



## fgintzburger (21 Avril 2005)

Si ce projet vous plaît, il faudrait faire le compte des voitures.
Donc on reprend la liste : 

*Ok!*

 - Madonna?
 - stook
 - -dc- (les fêtards en tout genre seront tout de même bienvenus pour la féria   )
 - toms
 - pim (covoiturage depuis Clermont-Ferrand + hébergement de quelques MacUsers sur Sète )
 -rezba (je serais bien par là à un moment ou à un autre)
 - fgintzburger (1 voiture avec 3 places, sans me compter : je ferais le chauffeur)
 - ange_63


*peut Être...*

 - Tiobiloute
 - macinside 
 - Pacis
 - Bugdy
 - Onilov (BugdOnil au complet)  
 - Goul


*Non, no, nein et nada que hacer de todo eso!!!*

 - jhk
 -
 -

*Vos attentes et propositions !*
 Toibiloute : Je proposerai une soirée dans un Pub (genre o'carolains près du carré st anne, au fait today is st patricks day)
jhk : Mettre un visage sur tous ces pseudos et les gens plus que sympathiques qui sont derrière, et que je croise depuis que je suis inscrit, discuter Mac un peu, échanger sur tous les sujets autour d'une bonne mousse, dans une bonne ambiance et dans la bonne humeur ... Ce dont je ne doute point  
 rezba : *attaquer le centre de hotline de Dell avec des pistolets à mousse.
*fgintzburger : le fitzpatrick ou o'carolains, ce serait une bonne adresse... pour le reste suis le petit nouveau, alors je vous laisse voir... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Bugdy : aucune idée, je suis de Nîmes? juste un truc, le fait que j'ai 16 ans ne gène en rien? (pour les bars et tout?) Sinon pour le reste no problemo? (on apporte un ptit Mac aussi non?)
 Goul (Quartier des Beaux Arts): Le O'carolains me semble une bonne idée!! 
fgintzburger : balade à St Guilhem (ajoutez si vous avez un véhicule et le nombre de places disponibles)


----------



## rezba (21 Avril 2005)

A saint Guilhem le Désert, y'a pas l'ADSL...


----------



## Tiobiloute (22 Avril 2005)

Si ce projet vous plaît, il faudrait faire le compte des voitures.
Donc on reprend la liste : 

*Ok!*

 - Madonna?
 - stook
 - -dc- (les fêtards en tout genre seront tout de même bienvenus pour la féria   )
 - toms
 - pim (covoiturage depuis Clermont-Ferrand + hébergement de quelques MacUsers sur Sète )
 -rezba (je serais bien par là à un moment ou à un autre)
 - fgintzburger (1 voiture avec 3 places, sans me compter : je ferais le chauffeur)
 - ange_63


*peut Être...*

 - macinside 
 - Pacis
 - Bugdy
 - Onilov (BugdOnil au complet)  
 - Goul


*Non, no, nein et nada que hacer de todo eso!!!*

 - jhk
 - Tiobiloute (désolé mais finalement je pourrais pas venir  )
 -

*Vos attentes et propositions !*
 Toibiloute : Je proposerai une soirée dans un Pub (genre o'carolains près du carré st anne, au fait today is st patricks day)
jhk : Mettre un visage sur tous ces pseudos et les gens plus que sympathiques qui sont derrière, et que je croise depuis que je suis inscrit, discuter Mac un peu, échanger sur tous les sujets autour d'une bonne mousse, dans une bonne ambiance et dans la bonne humeur ... Ce dont je ne doute point  
 rezba : *attaquer le centre de hotline de Dell avec des pistolets à mousse.
*fgintzburger : le fitzpatrick ou o'carolains, ce serait une bonne adresse... pour le reste suis le petit nouveau, alors je vous laisse voir... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bugdy : aucune idée, je suis de Nîmes? juste un truc, le fait que j'ai 16 ans ne gène en rien? (pour les bars et tout?) Sinon pour le reste no problemo? (on apporte un ptit Mac aussi non?)
 Goul (Quartier des Beaux Arts): Le O'carolains me semble une bonne idée!! 
fgintzburger : balade à St Guilhem (ajoutez si vous avez un véhicule et le nombre de places disponibles)


----------



## lalou (23 Avril 2005)

Salut à tous,
me revoilà...
Les fins de trimestre sont toujours très chargés et je n'avais pas trop le temps de flaner sur MacG ces temps-ci :rose:. Et puis il y a encore pas mal de neige pour le ski de rando :love:... Du coup je ne suis pas souvent devant l'ordi 
N'empêche que là, je suis en vacances... et avant de partir faire la traversée Balaïtous-Vignemale, je jette un coup d'oeil sur mes favoris et je constate que l'AES Languedoc-Roussillon prend forme 

Alors, en ce qui me concerne, c'est Ok! Par contre je suis dispo qu'à partir du vendredi soir, on fait pas l'pont à l'école 
 Stook -> On peut se retrouver samedi à Perpignan pour faire la route ensemble, je te contacte par MP... 
Mes attentes? Ben déjà faire connaissance  et puis j'emporte avec moi: cordes, baudriers, chaussons, pour ceux ou celles qui seraient tenté pour faire un peu de grimpe. 
Cela étant dit, la visite de Saint-guilhem-le-désert peut être pas mal du tout aussi et, de toute façon, les 2 secteurs peuvent se rejoindre en une 1/2 heure de voiture ( plan Michelin ->St-bauzille est dans le rond bleu  )
Pour ce qui est de la soirée, je laisse les montpellierains choisir le lieu 
-Voiture: 2-3 places
-Possibilité qu'un pote à moi puisse m'héberger le samedi soir, ainsi qu'une personne ou deux.
@+

*Ok!*

 - Madonna?
 - stook
 - -dc- (les fêtards en tout genre seront tout de même bienvenus pour la féria   )
 - toms
 - pim (covoiturage depuis Clermont-Ferrand + hébergement de quelques MacUsers sur Sète )
 -rezba (je serais bien par là à un moment ou à un autre)
 - fgintzburger (1 voiture avec 3 places, sans me compter : je ferais le chauffeur)
 - ange_63
 - lalou

*peut Être...*

 - macinside 
 - Pacis
 - Bugdy
 - Onilov (BugdOnil au complet)  
 - Goul


*Non, no, nein et nada que hacer de todo eso!!!*

 - jhk
 - Tiobiloute (désolé mais finalement je pourrais pas venir  )
 -

*Vos attentes et propositions !*
 Toibiloute : Je proposerai une soirée dans un Pub (genre o'carolains près du carré st anne, au fait today is st patricks day)
jhk : Mettre un visage sur tous ces pseudos et les gens plus que sympathiques qui sont derrière, et que je croise depuis que je suis inscrit, discuter Mac un peu, échanger sur tous les sujets autour d'une bonne mousse, dans une bonne ambiance et dans la bonne humeur ... Ce dont je ne doute point  
 rezba : *attaquer le centre de hotline de Dell avec des pistolets à mousse.
*fgintzburger : le fitzpatrick ou o'carolains, ce serait une bonne adresse... pour le reste suis le petit nouveau, alors je vous laisse voir... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bugdy : aucune idée, je suis de Nîmes? juste un truc, le fait que j'ai 16 ans ne gène en rien? (pour les bars et tout?) Sinon pour le reste no problemo? (on apporte un ptit Mac aussi non?)
 Goul (Quartier des Beaux Arts): Le O'carolains me semble une bonne idée!! 
fgintzburger : balade à St Guilhem (ajoutez si vous avez un véhicule et le nombre de places disponibles)


----------



## terraviva (25 Avril 2005)

je suis novice de chez novice; je suis à Montpellier (préfecture) et je travaille dans le quartier des Beaux Arts.Je suis partante pour une balade à St Guilhem ou un pot à Ste Anne


----------



## lalou (25 Avril 2005)

terraviva a dit:
			
		

> je suis novice de chez novice; je suis à Montpellier (préfecture) et je travaille dans le quartier des Beaux Arts.Je suis partante pour une balade à St Guilhem ou un pot à Ste Anne23/04/2005 07h52


Bienvenue sur macG 
Moi, je viens du fin fond de la région LR... A très bientôt


----------



## fgintzburger (25 Avril 2005)

terraviva a dit:
			
		

> je suis novice de chez novice; je suis à Montpellier (préfecture) et je travaille dans le quartier des Beaux Arts.Je suis partante pour une balade à St Guilhem ou un pot à Ste Anne




Bienvenue !!!

Reprends le poste un peu plus haut et copies l'inscription en y ajoutant ton pseudo et si tu aurais une voiture pour la sortie à St Guilhem !

@+


----------



## CHAUCRIN (25 Avril 2005)

"je suis novice de chez novice"
Pas tant que celà  
Un premier "post" ça s'arrose  
Bienvenue sur " Macgé"


----------



## terraviva (30 Avril 2005)

c'est juste que quelque part, de trés loin, j'entends:
"peut mieux faire peut mieux faire peut mieux faire peut mieux faire peut mieux faire peut mieux faire..."
en tout cas, je n'ai pas réussi à insérer de smileys!
à bientôt


----------



## mado (1 Mai 2005)

*Ok!*
 - stook
 - -dc- (les fêtards en tout genre seront tout de même bienvenus pour la féria   )
 - toms
 - pim (covoiturage depuis Clermont-Ferrand + hébergement de quelques MacUsers sur Sète )
 -rezba (je serais bien par là à un moment ou à un autre)
 - fgintzburger (1 voiture avec 3 places, sans me compter : je ferais le chauffeur)
 - ange_63
 - lalou

*peut Être...*

 - macinside 
 - Pacis
 - Bugdy
 - Onilov (BugdOnil au complet)  
 - Goul


*Non, no, nein et nada que hacer de todo eso!!!*

 - jhk
 - Tiobiloute (désolé mais finalement je pourrais pas venir  )
 -

*Vos attentes et propositions !*
 Toibiloute : Je proposerai une soirée dans un Pub (genre o'carolains près du carré st anne, au fait today is st patricks day)
jhk : Mettre un visage sur tous ces pseudos et les gens plus que sympathiques qui sont derrière, et que je croise depuis que je suis inscrit, discuter Mac un peu, échanger sur tous les sujets autour d'une bonne mousse, dans une bonne ambiance et dans la bonne humeur ... Ce dont je ne doute point  
 rezba : *attaquer le centre de hotline de Dell avec des pistolets à mousse.
*fgintzburger : le fitzpatrick ou o'carolains, ce serait une bonne adresse... pour le reste suis le petit nouveau, alors je vous laisse voir... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bugdy : aucune idée, je suis de Nîmes? juste un truc, le fait que j'ai 16 ans ne gène en rien? (pour les bars et tout?) Sinon pour le reste no problemo? (on apporte un ptit Mac aussi non?)
 Goul (Quartier des Beaux Arts): Le O'carolains me semble une bonne idée!! 
fgintzburger : balade à St Guilhem (ajoutez si vous avez un véhicule et le nombre de places disponibles)


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (1 Mai 2005)

*Les enfants, je pense qu'avec l'Avignonade dantesque qui se prépare, on ferait mieux de reporter tout cela à plus tard. Ca va faire double emploi.
Stook, puisque tu es à l'origine de l'idée, un avis sur la question ?*


*Ok!*
 - stook
 - toms
 - pim (covoiturage depuis Clermont-Ferrand + hébergement de quelques MacUsers sur Sète )
 -rezba (je serais bien par là à un moment ou à un autre)
 - fgintzburger (1 voiture avec 3 places, sans me compter : je ferais le chauffeur)
 - ange_63
 - lalou

*peut Être...*

 - macinside 
 - Pacis
 - Bugdy
 - Onilov (BugdOnil au complet)  
 - Goul
 - lepurfilsdelasagesse

*Non, no, nein et nada que hacer de todo eso!!!*

 - jhk
 - Tiobiloute (désolé mais finalement je pourrais pas venir  )
 -

*Vos attentes et propositions !*
 Toibiloute : Je proposerai une soirée dans un Pub (genre o'carolains près du carré st anne, au fait today is st patricks day)
jhk : Mettre un visage sur tous ces pseudos et les gens plus que sympathiques qui sont derrière, et que je croise depuis que je suis inscrit, discuter Mac un peu, échanger sur tous les sujets autour d'une bonne mousse, dans une bonne ambiance et dans la bonne humeur ... Ce dont je ne doute point  
 rezba : *attaquer le centre de hotline de Dell avec des pistolets à mousse.
*fgintzburger : le fitzpatrick ou o'carolains, ce serait une bonne adresse... pour le reste suis le petit nouveau, alors je vous laisse voir... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bugdy : aucune idée, je suis de Nîmes? juste un truc, le fait que j'ai 16 ans ne gène en rien? (pour les bars et tout?) Sinon pour le reste no problemo? (on apporte un ptit Mac aussi non?)
 Goul (Quartier des Beaux Arts): Le O'carolains me semble une bonne idée!! 
fgintzburger : balade à St Guilhem (ajoutez si vous avez un véhicule et le nombre de places disponibles)


----------



## Jc Milhet (1 Mai 2005)

me concernant, j'ai deja repondu dans ce fil (apres que Golf en ai soumis l'idée) qu'il fallait voir avec vous....donc, si vous pensez que c'est le mieux, je suis completement, d'accord...
de plus, l'ami qui devait me loger, vient de me laisser tomber.....alors, si on reporte, presque ça m'arrange.....

ps:j'ai ouvert le fil...mais je ne suis pas sur Montpell et on etait a ce moment la pas encore sur de la date de la venue de Roberto......
et j'ai comme dans l'idée que sur Perpi, bientot, on a des chances de le voir notre Roberto...
ce serait peut etre le mieux, de reporter a cette date.......

enfin, a vous de voir, mais voyez le vite....


----------



## lalou (1 Mai 2005)

Salut à tous,
Le Week-end d'Avignon risque en effet d'être plus "profitable"... 
En ce qui me concerne, j'ai un plan pour dormir le samedi soir à Montpel... Mais si les 7-8 personnes partant pour cet AES préfère reporter à la grosse java du week-end suivant, je n'y vois aucun inconvénient.

PS -> Stook, ça marche tjs pour le co-voiturage


----------



## Jc Milhet (1 Mai 2005)

lalou a dit:
			
		

> Salut à tous,
> Le Week-end d'Avignon risque en effet d'être plus "profitable"...
> En ce qui me concerne, j'ai un plan pour dormir le samedi soir à Montpel... Mais si les 7-8 personnes partant pour cet AES préfère reporter à la grosse java du week-end suivant, je n'y vois aucun inconvénient.
> 
> PS -> Stook, ça marche tjs pour le co-voiturage



ben, si on maintient....je pense monter avec toi.....merci de la proposition d'ailleurs....
et en plus si tu as un plan couchage....
parce que là, tout ce que j'avais prevu vient de tomber a l'eau.....

m'enfin, attendons de voir ou on va....


----------



## Jc Milhet (4 Mai 2005)

bon, comme on fait......


----------



## pim (4 Mai 2005)

*Les enfants, je pense qu'avec l'Avignonade dantesque qui se prépare, on ferait mieux de reporter tout cela à plus tard. Ca va faire double emploi.
Stook, puisque tu es à l'origine de l'idée, un avis sur la question ?*


*Ok!*
 - stook
 - toms
 - pim (covoiturage depuis Clermont-Ferrand + hébergement de quelques MacUsers sur Sète )
 -rezba (je serais bien par là à un moment ou à un autre)
 - fgintzburger (1 voiture avec 3 places, sans me compter : je ferais le chauffeur)
 - lalou

*peut Être...*

 - macinside 
 - Pacis
 - Bugdy
 - Onilov (BugdOnil au complet)  
 - Goul
 - lepurfilsdelasagesse

*Non, no, nein et nada que hacer de todo eso!!!*

 - jhk
 - Tiobiloute (désolé mais finalement je pourrais pas venir  )
 -

*Vos attentes et propositions !*
 Toibiloute : Je proposerai une soirée dans un Pub (genre o'carolains près du carré st anne, au fait today is st patricks day)
jhk : Mettre un visage sur tous ces pseudos et les gens plus que sympathiques qui sont derrière, et que je croise depuis que je suis inscrit, discuter Mac un peu, échanger sur tous les sujets autour d'une bonne mousse, dans une bonne ambiance et dans la bonne humeur ... Ce dont je ne doute point  
 rezba : *attaquer le centre de hotline de Dell avec des pistolets à mousse.
*fgintzburger : le fitzpatrick ou o'carolains, ce serait une bonne adresse... pour le reste suis le petit nouveau, alors je vous laisse voir... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Bugdy : aucune idée, je suis de Nîmes? juste un truc, le fait que j'ai 16 ans ne gène en rien? (pour les bars et tout?) Sinon pour le reste no problemo? (on apporte un ptit Mac aussi non?)
 Goul (Quartier des Beaux Arts): Le O'carolains me semble une bonne idée!! 
fgintzburger : balade à St Guilhem (ajoutez si vous avez un véhicule et le nombre de places disponibles)
pim : Nous sommes 6, combien sont les indiens ?


----------



## lalou (4 Mai 2005)

*Les enfants, je pense qu'avec l'Avignonade dantesque qui se prépare, on ferait mieux de reporter tout cela à plus tard. Ca va faire double emploi.
Stook, puisque tu es à l'origine de l'idée, un avis sur la question ?*

En effet, je suis d'accord et puis il y aura plus de monde à rencontrer.  
J'opte pour la danse du pont d'Avignon . 


*Ok!*
 - stook
 - toms
 - pim (covoiturage depuis Clermont-Ferrand + hébergement de quelques MacUsers sur Sète )
 -rezba (je serais bien par là à un moment ou à un autre)
 - fgintzburger (1 voiture avec 3 places, sans me compter : je ferais le chauffeur)


*peut Être...*

 - macinside 
 - Pacis
 - Bugdy
 - Onilov (BugdOnil au complet)  
 - Goul
 - lepurfilsdelasagesse

*Non, no, nein et nada que hacer de todo eso!!!*

 - jhk
 - Tiobiloute (désolé mais finalement je pourrais pas venir  )
 -

*Vos attentes et propositions !*
 Toibiloute : Je proposerai une soirée dans un Pub (genre o'carolains près du carré st anne, au fait today is st patricks day)
jhk : Mettre un visage sur tous ces pseudos et les gens plus que sympathiques qui sont derrière, et que je croise depuis que je suis inscrit, discuter Mac un peu, échanger sur tous les sujets autour d'une bonne mousse, dans une bonne ambiance et dans la bonne humeur ... Ce dont je ne doute point  
 rezba : *attaquer le centre de hotline de Dell avec des pistolets à mousse.
*fgintzburger : le fitzpatrick ou o'carolains, ce serait une bonne adresse... pour le reste suis le petit nouveau, alors je vous laisse voir... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bugdy : aucune idée, je suis de Nîmes? juste un truc, le fait que j'ai 16 ans ne gène en rien? (pour les bars et tout?) Sinon pour le reste no problemo? (on apporte un ptit Mac aussi non?)
 Goul (Quartier des Beaux Arts): Le O'carolains me semble une bonne idée!! 
fgintzburger : balade à St Guilhem (ajoutez si vous avez un véhicule et le nombre de places disponibles)
pim : Nous sommes 6, combien sont les indiens ?


----------



## macelene (5 Mai 2005)

lalou a dit:
			
		

> Les enfants, je pense qu'avec l'Avignonade dantesque qui se prépare, on ferait mieux de reporter tout cela à plus tard. Ca va faire double emploi.
> Stook, puisque tu es à l'origine de l'idée, un avis sur la question ?
> 
> * En effet, je suis d'accord et puis il y aura plus de monde à rencontrer.
> J'opte pour la danse du pont d'Avignon . *




???     :style: donc tu viens toi aussi...?      tu confirmes...?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (5 Mai 2005)

*AVIS AUX LANGUEDOCIENS, RENDONS NOUS TOUS À L'AVIGNONNADE, NOUS NOUS RATTRAPERONS EN TERRE "OUEST-RHÔNESQUE" LORSQUE LE MOMENT SERA VENU !*



Bref, Macelene a raison, autant faire d'une pierre deux coup, c'EST 'RHÔne', c'est le 14 mai qu'il va falloir être.  :love:  




P.S : Stook, OK pour le mot d'ordre ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (5 Mai 2005)

Monsieur Golf, vous pouvez fermer ce sujet.....

comme tu l'avais deja dit, il y a bien longtemps dans ce fil, il est plus sage de ne pas tout accumuler en si peu de temps.....  
alors, suivons ton conseil....


*A.E.S Annulée...* ​
*On ferme....* ​





ps: on se remet ça tres bientot, vous inquietez pas.... 

pps:et viendez a Avignon, ça va etre chaud.....:style:


----------



## toms (5 Mai 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Monsieur Golf, vous pouvez fermer ce sujet.....
> 
> comme tu l'avais deja dit, il y a bien longtemps dans ce fil, il est plus sage de ne pas tout accumuler en si peu de temps.....
> alors, suivons ton conseil....
> ...



Comment ça on ferme???
On baisse notre culotte devant l'ennemi?
Sans blague..ça va défourailler sévère....j'aiguise déjà ma lame
 :casse: 
et Sus aux Papignolades et encore je suis poli


----------



## golf (5 Mai 2005)

'lut everybody...
C'est notre ami stook qui a été l'initiateur de ce fil et il a raison.
Ce fil a plus de 2 mois et 109 posts ; il tourne en rond dans un environnement très actif.
Alors mieux vaut le fermer et en recréer un autre lorsque l'environnement s'y prêtera.
On peut faire confiance à stook ou à un ou deux autres pour relancer cela.

Je rappelle que dans le QUID du forum Rendezvous vous trouverez quelques conseils simple pour lancer une ÆS 

A la prochaine initiative...
golf


----------

